# Old vinyl albums



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Doing a little spring cleaning and I found in a old hutch some old vinyl record albums. 60s 70s mostly. Dylan, Beatles, Stones, Gypsy, Steppenwolf, Chicago, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Elton John,Waylon, Rod Stewart, Bee Gees:shock:, Mountain, Savoy Brown, Springstein, Deep Purple, Rare Earth, and a few more. These have not been played in 25-30 years, in fact I forgot I even had them(long term memory loss) do any of you have any knowledge on old vinyl? Long gone is my old stereo that I played them on.

SOLD!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Unless you find someone that really wants them they are around a buck a piece. The real money is in the platter player now that a lot of the purest are going back to vinyl since they produce better sound than either tape or disk.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> Unless you find someone that really wants them they are around a buck a piece. The real money is in the platter player now that a lot of the purest are going back to vinyl since they produce better sound than either tape or disk.


 Thats about what I thought. Thanks Critter.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

What are you looking to get for them as in all of them?
Shoot me a message.....


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunkem
I may be interested in some. Just dug out my ol turntable.
Give me a call
Wes 
801-550-4973


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DEVIANT said:


> What are you looking to get for them as in all of them?
> Shoot me a message.....


First $100.00 gets them all. Not looking to sort them out one by one, package deal. P.M. me if interested.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Old vinyl rocks! I have a good collection of my Dads old records, good memories 8)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have over 800 old Lp's. I have my Mom's big band era and my Dad's country and jazz stuff a well as my rock albums. Also have my late brother's collection. After he passed away his wife did not want them around. 

Dunkem, our tastes in music sound like they were pretty much the same......

Some of them are worth some money to the right people. I have a few that are very collectable, but they are worth more to me to keep.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

How many are there in the collection?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

44- With a few of them double albums. With what I listed there are also Carol king, Michael Jackson, Carly Simon, Johnathon Edwards, Rita Cooledge, Kris Kristofferson, Moody Blues, Duane Allman, Litehouse, again most of these are from the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Price should have been $100.00 not 120.00.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SOLD!!


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a turntable with a program for my pc, converts them to mp3. I burned all my old albums that weren't too scratched, now have them on Itunes, or cd


----------

